Ask HN: Best tools for writing ebooks in 2020? - UncleOxidant
======
yesenadam
I've been having a ball the last few years writing all kinds of ebooks with
LaTeX - mathematics, programming, documentation, literary, illustrated
notebook, diary etc. In my case, TeXShop from the standard Mac TeX
distribution. It took a few months to become familiar with the language and
the common packages, now it's all easy. The TeX Stack Exchange is awesome.

------
alexmingoia
I wrote mine ([https://gumroad.com/l/dDXav](https://gumroad.com/l/dDXav))
using markdown.

I used pandoc to create the epub from markdown, a free online converter to
convert epub to pdf, and kindlegen to convert epub to mobi.

It was really easy. I didn’t pay anything to make the book.

There are a number of Pandoc ePub templates floating around GitHub.

~~~
asicsp
I use pandoc too, for both epub and pdf. I wrote a tutorial for customizing
pandoc for pdf generation [0] (though I need to update it with newer things
I've tried)

[0] [https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/c...](https://learnbyexample.github.io/tutorial/ebook-
generation/customizing-pandoc/)

------
scottporad
Looking forward to the answer to this question!

